# Any Shows or Competitions in Oregon/Washington in 2020??



## SomeguyinPDX (Dec 8, 2012)

Any Shows or Competitions in Oregon/Washington in 2020??


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

I'd like to think so. I only knew about one in Washington last year and it was pretty sparsely attended. I got at least one email from the organization (IASCA ?) so hopefully I"m on some list somewhere. 
I was excited because I got 2nd/6th in my first comp and some nice comments from the judge.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

SomeguyinPDX said:


> Any Shows or Competitions in Oregon/Washington in 2020??


Plus Surf City in August every year. Big event. Sq and spl.










Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

Would be cool.


----------



## SomeguyinPDX (Dec 8, 2012)

Jscoyne2 said:


> Plus Surf City in August every year. Big event. Sq and spl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is Surf City usually held in Lincoln City? If so, I was there a few years ago and it was a good one, in between the rain showers.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Yup but its only rained one day in the last 4 years

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

Oh! Lincoln City. 

That was the first time I saw that Wonderful Windshield decal of the soundstream Logo. And that Great Minitruck with the Body color Matched Thing they put on the back of trucks. 

That thing was sooooo COOL! 

I'm waiting to get a Soundstream Class "a" amp for the front stage, the Old Skool kind all built up and modified to the hilt for my front end. Those things are so valuable these days, I don't really want to put it in a car. So A Soundstream Subwoofer will have to do. 

When I get ready for a Show, I want to install something like those Old skool Nixie Tube Meters, and some real cool stuff that is true DIY gear that the O.G. dudes of the past use to do. 

I really miss the Spirit of the old days you know? The Girls were all cool. The dudes were all Blue collar bass heads that spent their cash on the system and had just $20 bucks for gas to get back home. 

Man.. Those were the days. 


Hope to have something like this happen again in the next few years. A real Salt of the earth type meet where guys like Less Schwab are there to Cooking Hot dogs. Maybe Big D could ride his BMX.


----------



## Jahuntley79 (Jan 5, 2020)

Sonic Audio in Tualatin, OR. They are sponsoring a 2 day sound competition. I believe it is 4/18 and 4/19. I'll probably participate in the newbie sq class.


----------



## Jahuntley79 (Jan 5, 2020)

There is also a competition on 3/15 in Keizer, OR I believe it is spl, sq and more.


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

I"m tenatively planning on going to the Mar 14 comp in Lacey WA. 
Anyone else ?


----------



## kdittoe (Apr 24, 2019)

preston said:


> I"m tenatively planning on going to the Mar 14 comp in Lacey WA.
> Anyone else ?


I'll be there


----------



## kdittoe (Apr 24, 2019)

SomeguyinPDX said:


> Any Shows or Competitions in Oregon/Washington in 2020??



If anyone is interested in IASCA shows in the NW, check out 



Upcoming Events – NorthwestSPL


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Just an update. The event at harbor freight is a no spectator no demo "event" now due to the virus. You show up, meter and leave. No demos, no kids, no girlfriends, no spectators.


----------

